# Bewith AZ-2 DSP



## 2010hummerguy (Oct 7, 2009)

Not mine and I have no idea if the price is fair but this is the first one I've ever seen for sale on the open market:

Bewith Be with DSP Signal Processor RARE AZ 2 Whit IR and Remote Top DSP | eBay


----------



## Ruchab91 (Jan 13, 2014)

Guy has the Comp set as well Bewith Be with Confidence 3 Way TW C 50 WF C 130 SW C 180 Whit Cups Grils | eBay if anyone wants a Bewith System.


----------

